# Making my own food.



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinny had a stomach upset last week that scared the heck out of me. I live in a remote area of Northern Ontario and have to travel over 2 hours to buy my premium dog and cat food. So I have decided to try and make his food. I have used chicken breasts, rice, cottage cheese and sweet potato (baby food). My sister suggested I try ground turkey, is this ok to use? I would like to boil it or should I fry it? I am vegetarian and don't know much about meat.







I have ordered a book called "Better Food for Dogs" from what I hear, hubby can eat the food from these recipes too.

Theresa


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tag_@Sep 26 2004, 12:55 PM
> *Vinny had a stomach upset last week that scared the heck out of me.  I live in a remote area of Northern Ontario and have to travel over 2 hours to buy my premium dog and cat food.  So I have decided to try and make his food.  I have used chicken breasts, rice, cottage cheese and sweet potato (baby food).  My sister suggested I try ground turkey, is this ok to use?  I would like to boil it or should I fry it?  I am vegetarian and don't know much about meat.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Check the baby food ingredients carefully. Many of them have added onion or onion powder, onion flavoring, onion juice, etc. Onions (and garlic to a lesser degree) toxic to dogs, especially small dogs such as Maltese. Also, most canned broths also have onion added. You might do better grinding your own meats fresh, then cooking them with a homemade broth (no onions please). If you decide to go this route, discuss supplementation with your vet.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks I knew about the onion and it is the first thing I look for. This is all pure vegetable baby food (water is the only extra ingredient). It looks like i will have to buy the chicken breast, no such thing as ground in town. What about the dark meat or is that too fatty.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

our dogs have eaten for protien(also get this book Better food for dogs and cats)

salmon, turkey, beef, steak, hamburger, chicken, lobster, shrimp, beans, cottage cheese

Carbs:
rice, pasta, ravioli, potato

fruits and veggies (i use baby food too, its easy!)

anyway, that book is great and it tells you what vitamins to use and stuff.







and i've had our dogs on homecooked diets for almost a year and the vet said that our dogs look "perfect".  i was happy. 

if you're starting your dog on homecooked food---try boiled chicken breast at first with no skin.










oh, and never fry food. also limit salt and sugar. i make sure that all the food i give have no:

grapes, chocolate, onions, garlic, broccoli, avocado, and if theres something that you're not sure about, go to google and search "garlic dangerous" or "garlic bad for dogs" stuff like that.







OR, just ask on here and i'll search for you.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 27 2004, 09:05 AM
> *our dogs have eaten for protien(also get this book Better food for dogs and cats)
> 
> salmon, turkey, beef, steak, hamburger, chicken, lobster, shrimp, beans, cottage cheese
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Is broccoli bad? And also, how much garlic is bad?

I currently am feeding Abby a homemade meat dish of beef and it has a small amount of garlic in it (not much at all - you cant' even really smell it in the food, but it does say there is a little). It says that it is good for flea control. I have read that it is toxic in larger doses - but this is a professional home-made dog food service, looking after pets all over Queensland (the state I live in) - so they wouldn't have dangerous amounts in it or they would have sick pups everywhere.

This is the ingredients: 

Meat - high in protein;
Meat meal - high in protein and calcium;
Bran - high in fibre;
Pollard - High in fibre;
Wheat Germ - high in fibre;
Calcium - for bone growth and teeth;
Kelp - wonderful for a shiny coat;
Garlic - help control fleas and heartworm;
vitamins - added extras.


I usually mix it with some rice and some baby veges - which are peas, brocolli and potato....??? She doesn't appear to have any problems with it??? I'm sure I read it was okay to give them broccoli....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

anything in small amounts is ok for your dog. you dont really have to worry about garlic and broccoli in small amounts. you also wouldnt have to worry about onions and chocolate in small amounts.....thats why i dont give them garlic and broccolic because a lot of the stuff i've read doesnt give the amount thats toxic. i think a cup of onions would cause serious damage. something like that...but is that amount for a big dog or a small dog? you know?


i have given the dogs food where the last ingredients are garlic and salt. so dont worry about it.







like beef raviolis and stuff.







just make sure you are understanding how your dog looks and acts when shes healthy. like we noticed that all three of our dogs were acting tired before they started having bad diahhrea. (i had given them a large amount of sweet potato and they arent used to it). my mom thinks they have the flu or something though. but i dont know.

sounds like abbys meals are perfect though. make sure you give her a multi-vitamin everyday and look into if you need bonemeal. did you check out the book? its really really helpful. you'll see that a lot of the recipes say to add garlic. (we dont, just because im paranoid h34r: ). good luck, keep up the good work though.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Early, early, early in my career as a Maltese Slave, I was told not to give Pico turkey. The ingredient that makes humans sleepy (I forgot what it is) is toxic to small dogs.

??????????????


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

http://www.virtualvet.com/petowners/poisonfacts.htm#turkskin

http://www.starbreezes.com/11/foodsafe.html

http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dtoxin.html

that last one is a good site

this is what i've been going off of. i heard the turkey thing too, but theres dog food made out of turkey too. and i dont give any skin to our dogs. our mom takes off the skin and then cooks the meat. 

thanks picos parent for bringing that up though.









merrick canned dog food came out with thanksgiving dinner

http://www.epetpals.com/cgi-bin/commerce.e...ey=022808216667


i think any of their canned dog food would be a great treat for your baby!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since Lady is a diabetic, she has special diet needs and I have done quite a bit of research on home cooking. One thing I learned is that you shouldn't just whip up something on your own or it might not satisfy your dog's nutritional requirements. You have to add certain supplements, like bone meal, Vitamin E or C, for instance, depending on the recipe. The best thing to do is do a search on Amazon.com and get a good book on the subject. Both Dr. Pitcairn and Dr. Goldstein have excellent books.

One thing I did learn, home cooking is a chore, even for a little Maltese! I compromised and now feed her Natures Recipe Senior Lamb & Rice, which is a high fiber, high quality kibble (diabetics need the high fiber) mixed with fresh steamed veggies and cooked chooped meat. I avoid turkey because it can give them a bad upset tummy. I use ground chicken, lamb, very lean beef and I also buy salmon when it is on sale and bake it for her. She also gets scrambled eggs once and awhile, too.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tag_@Sep 26 2004, 12:55 PM
> *Vinny had a stomach upset last week that scared the heck out of me.  I live in a remote area of Northern Ontario and have to travel over 2 hours to buy my premium dog and cat food.  So I have decided to try and make his food.  I have used chicken breasts, rice, cottage cheese and sweet potato (baby food).  My sister suggested I try ground turkey, is this ok to use?  I would like to boil it or should I fry it?  I am vegetarian and don't know much about meat.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Theresa, I am a vegetarian too . I feed my 2 malteses Daezie and Maya a vegetarian kibble, althought lately, they dont want to eat it even if I add baby vegetable foods so I'm looking into http://www.vegepet.com/index.html and I will be cooking their meals too.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Doctorcathy, since you have your dogs in homecook diet for a while already.
How are their teeth? I read somewhere that kibble was better for dogs than softfood for their teeth because, when they chew on kibble it helps keep their teeth cleaned. 

Thannks


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Hi!! well, i used to brush their teeth everyday...i've been bad about it. h34r: i do it around once a week now. and they're teeth are perfect. ellie is constantly chewing on bully sticks and sprite chews on them every once and a while---ellie doesnt have ANY tarter. sprite has a little bit(a LOT less than when she was on dog food). weird huh? and gruffi's teeth are clean too. he has no tarter. the vet saw them a few weeks ago--she said that all three of their teeth look great and the only problem she had with me is that i wasn't giving them a multi-vitamin everyday. 

i know bully sticks sound nasty...but they're really good for their teeth. and i know they're expensive...but almost all of you have small dogs---they dont go through them that quickly. gruffi could eat half of one in 2 hours :wacko: . and they're around 2-3 feet long! lol. 

i gave one to connie, the dog trainer, she has a chihuahua, and after two weeks, the chihuahua was only able to eat like 3 inches of it. lol. we go through 15($120) every 3 weeks---only because of gruffi. lol.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Doctorcathey, glad to hear their teeth are not bad at all.

I also dont brush their teeth every day h34r: but about 2 to 3 times per week.
I know the girls are up for teeth cleaning.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Breeders Choice makes superior quality pet foods from human grade ingredients. Their Avoderm line has an excellent vegetarian formula http://www.breeders-choice.com/Dog_Product...ermdog_veg.html.

They are a fammily owned company in California, so I don't know if you can get it outside the United States, though.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Peanut Butter and oat crunches </span> 
1/4 cup honey
1 cup crunchy peanut butter
2 cups chicken broth or water
1/3 cup peanut oil 1 cup rolled oats
1 cup oat bran
3-4 cups oat flour 

Directions:
Preheat oven to 350 ° F (180 ° C). 

In a small dutch oven or large saucepan, combine honey, peanut butter (try to find a brand that has no added suger, salt or other ingredients; ideally it should only contain peanuts), chicken broth, and peanut oil. Heat, stirring often, until mixture begins to simmer. Remove from heat. Stir in rolled oats and oat bran and let cool until lukewarm -- or cool enough to work with. Gradually blend in oat flour, adding enough to form a stiff dough. 

Transfer to a floured (oat flour or rye flour) surface and knead until smooth (about 3-5 minutes). Shape the dough into a ball, and roll to 1/4-inch (6 mm) thick. Use a mini-cookie cutter or cut into small squares. Transfer to ungreased baking sheets, spacing them about 1/4 inch (6 mm) apart. Gather up the scraps, roll out again, and cut additional biscuits. If the dough becomes too crumbly to work with after a few rollings, sprinkle with a little water to bind it together and knead it for 30 seconds or so. 

Bake for 30 minutes. Remove from oven and turn over. Bake for an additional 30 minutes, or until golden brown on both sides. After you finish baking all batches of biscuits, turn off the oven, spread all the biscuits in one baking pan and set them in the oven to cool for a few hours or overnight. The extra time in the oven as it cools off helps make the treats crispier. These make a more delicate crunchy biscuit, so we use them more for special or training treats, not tartar control. 

Makes several dozen small treats that keep and freeze well.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Harrys party pupcakes
1 large apple
1 1/2 cups wheat flour
1/4 cup oatmeal
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup plain yogurt
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 tablespoons honey 2 eggs
1 cup grated cheddar cheese

For the Frosting
8 oz Neufchatel Cheese (lowfat cream cheese)
2 tablespoons plain yogurt
2 tablespoons honey 
2-3 tablespoons flour
chopped walnuts
grated carrots 

Directions:
Preheat oven to 400 ° F (200 ° C). Grease muffin tins. 

Core, slice and mince the apple (use a food processor if you have one). Set aside. In a large bowl, mix together flour, oatmeal, baking powder, and baking soda. In a medium bowl, blend together the yogurt, water, oil, honey, and eggs, then stir in the apple and cheese. Add to the flour mixture and stir until mixed. 

Spoon into the muffin tins, filling each cup about three-quarters full. Bake for about 20 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean. Let rest in the muffin tins for a few minutes, then remove and set aside to cool. 

For the frosting, combine the Neufchatel cheese (at room temperature), honey, and yogurt until smooth. Add enough flour to thicken the frosting to a good spreading consistency. Frost the pupcakes, sprinkle them with chopped walnuts and top with raisins, and you're ready for a doggone good party! 

Makes 16-18 pupcakes. If you prefer a single-layer cake, spoon the batter into a sheet pan and bake for an extra 15-20 minutes (or until a toothpick inserted in the center of the cake comes out clean). Let the cake cool, then frost and decorate with walnuts and carrot shavings.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

THOSE RECIPES LOOK YUMMY


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Okay, this might be a gross question, but how are the poops on the home cooked (not raw) diet? I homecooked for my previous dog because of health issues and his poos were always runny and nasty, (no matter what he ate). I now feed my two healthy pups kibble, and since they only go on wee pads in the house, it is really important that the poos are solid and easy to pick up with no clingers. I just feel bad always giving them kibble, even though I give them a variety of different ones, but i sure don't want a mess in the house!
Quincymom


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the dogs poo is solid most of the time. if we introduce something new....then it gets a little soft, but formed....but their butt isnt dirty or anything. and we found out that they couldn't have eggs or cottage cheese because they would get diahhrea. 

and before they could handle eggs and cottage cheese. its weird. and they also cant eat sweet potato....they got really sick with that. 


with your dogs, just follow the book and you'll see what makes them sick or doesnt.







whats great is that they never get constipated...which i noticed with dog food. you know? and they seem more active. and their coat looks a little shinier and overall they're healthy. they dont have tearstains anymore(which would always make them look sickly). 

good luck!!! you can always try it for a few months...and if you dont like it---then try something else. remember to slowly start them on plain chicken and rice in their dog food for a week. 

we did that with my brothers dog and he had really soft stool for maybe 3 days and it got solid after that.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I had never heard of bully sticks before reading your post, Dr. Cathy, so perhaps you can imagine my surprise when I found out exactly what they were!








I am, however, interested in trying anything that's good for Tavish's teeth, so I think we'll try them. What size do you get for your dogs? Tav is pretty small, so I'm not sure what would be best for him. Also, is there any site in particular that I should purchase them from? 
Thanking you in advance,
Cheryl


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Tavish is a cuttie,

As for soft poopies, Teddy has not had a problem with constipation or diareaha. The only times we have ever had problems is with items purchased and made specifically for dogs. One item looked like a cheese puff and it pretty much came out whole. Teddy also does not go any more than he did before...twice a day maybe three times depending on if I come home from work early. have no idea why this make a difference but it seems to.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

oh no







i havent seen this post before










well, i buy these bully sticks that are about 3 feet long. they're HUGE. and there are two different kinds of bully sticks. one is all solid...the other one looks a little transparent (it also smells better) and they come in "braided" forms. the dogs love the braided ones...but they're a lot easier to chew.










Smokehouse also sells a variety pack. i've seen them sold at 99cent store and petco. petco charges SOO much. but they come in tiny pieces that are great.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 4 2004, 03:07 PM
> *Early, early, early in my career as a Maltese Slave, I was told not to give Pico turkey.  The ingredient that makes humans sleepy (I forgot what it is) is toxic to small dogs.
> 
> ??????????????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10969*


[/QUOTE]
Pico's Mom,
Years ago I gave my yorkie some turkey. It made her very sick and the vet said, not to give dogs turkey, they can't digest it. Since that experience I never gave her turkey again. I have never given Peechie turkey. I feel bad because if we have turkey for dinner she wants some. But, I'm afraid to, don't want her to get sick.
Peechie's - Mom


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Okaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.........What *ARE* bully sticks??????


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lori_G_@May 20 2005, 08:26 AM
> *Okaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.........What ARE bully sticks??????
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]





















I love when people ask this!

Bully Sticks


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 27 2004, 11:04 AM
> *the dogs poo is solid most of the time.  if we introduce something new....then it gets a little soft, but formed....but their butt isnt dirty or anything.  and we found out that they couldn't have eggs or cottage cheese because they would get diahhrea.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18768*


[/QUOTE]

Eggs are an awesome source of protein for doggies but most dogs cannot tolerate the whites AT ALL!!! They get runny poops. Maybe try again with just yolks. I hardboil the eggs and seperate out the yolks for my guys. I have the Havanese and egg yolks are important for the breed. (Havanese H.E.A.R.T. Research) 

We feed B.A.R.F diet here so no need to brush teeth. Seriously, since they have been on it none of my 6 dogs have had a dental. They have nothing on the teeth. They stay sparkly white. Prior to it my Eskie had dentals twice per year, and everyone else once per year. I buy a commercially prepared food from a butcher for them but they also crunch on chicken necks, and the LOVE marrow bones, for treats. I am a vegetarian but I realize that my dogs are carnivores, so sometimes hard for me to stomach, but they love it, and they are in gorgeous shape.







Glossy hair, sparkly teeth, bright eyes, supple paw pads. 

Oh, the mainstay of their diets is turkey. I hadn't heard that tryptopan ever being a problem.(the stuff that makes humans sleepy but ALSO boosts seratonin) 

My dogs also eat, cottage cheese, yogurt & eggs. 

We always have perfect solid poops here. 

I have read that heating meat at high temps can cause the fat in the food to change.

I came by this study when I was reading about carcinogens in dog food. But it had a link to the national Cancer institute. Apparently tests were done and an increase in colorectal & breast tumors and another type of tumor (siggh cannot remember again)were found in animals. 
But I often wonder how the fat changes in composition regarding digestion in dogs. FYI - most dog food companies use rendered meat made into meals and that is heated at high temps. So cooking for your dogs, or making their meals is a good thing.








But think about the high cancer rates in dogs now versus when we were growing up, Sheesh I cannot remember one time as a kid (and my mom raised shelties and showed collies) that my parents ever had to get the dogs a dental, or had any long term medical issues. Her Female sheltie Misty Died at 18 years old!!! 
Anyway I am getting long winded, but I am passionate about the dog food industry!

(From the national cancer institute) 
"Heterocyclic Amines in Cooked Meats
Research has shown that cooking certain meats at high temperatures creates chemicals that are not present in uncooked meats. A few of these chemicals may increase cancer risk. For example, heterocyclic amines (HCAs) are the carcinogenic chemicals formed from the cooking of muscle meats such as beef, pork, fowl, and fish. HCAs form when amino acids (the building blocks of proteins) and creatine (a chemical found in muscles) react at high cooking temperatures. Researchers have identified 17 different HCAs resulting from the cooking of muscle meats that may pose human cancer risk."

The fat in the meats is high in omega fatty acids & these are destroyed (along with valuable enzymes) when cooked at high temps which is why Dog food manufacturers Add Omega's to the dry product. 









Robyn


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 20 2005, 09:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























I love when people ask this!

Bully Sticks
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63714
[/B][/QUOTE]
haha...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

cookie cat, thanks soo much for the information.









barf just scares me. lol. i've heard its super healthy too. and it'd be os great not to have to worry about the dogs teeth. i have to brush them everyday.....since they arent interested in bully sticks anymore.









and thanks about the egg thing! i'll definitely try giving them yolk (today







) they'll LOVE it.


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 23 2005, 09:29 AM
> *cookie cat, thanks soo much for the information.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Barf scared me at first too. Being a vehement veg head myself the gross out factor was enough to do me in. BUT - after about a month the results were so enormous I plugged away. 

A very important thing to remember with ANY diet. Is that dogs need Calcium to balance out the high Phosphorous in Meat. So, even if you are cooking for them add calcium to their diets. Cottage cheese, yogurt, eggshells. Even a supplement. Thats why I feed The whole Barf diet. The bones give the dogs the calcium to balance out the phosphorus. I have some neat links to canine nutrition if anyone is interested. Even cooking a home food diet is way better than kibbles on the market today. You can control what they are eating, its fresh and full of nutrients, you can control the meat temp to prevent overcooking and buildup of HCA's in the food. Etc. Also you can make and prepare their diet a month at a time and just freeze it. Keep their diet varied and you will see a change in the overall condition of your sweet little one! 

Robyn
DogFood anal retentive.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I've been home-cooking Pico's diet for a couple of weeks now and have refined the recipe so that yesteday I made up a 30 day batch and measured a day's worth into a snack baggie, flattened it out and stacked them in a freezer bag so all I have to do is take one out in the morning, give him 1/2 at lunch with a dab of yogurt or cottage cheese and he is now an eager eater! Then I give him the remainder at dinner. I was advised that several small meals are better for him than one large meal daily. Because of his MVD.

I poach the chicken breasts (no antibiotics, no additives) in organic broth, a process them in the food processer. Add it to cooked steel cut oatmeal, sweet potatoe and pumpkin (I found out he doesn't like pumpkin so I mix it with sweet potato to fake him out) or broccoli and cauliflower, powdered calcium carbonate and mix it well.

I am planning to make a batch with fish because he loves fish and this way I have 3 different recipes for variety. I also ordered a vitamin supplement which hasn't arrived yet but it gets sprinkled over the food.

I may have to adjust the amount of food he gets depending upon his weight in a month or so. Right now he is getting 3 oz a day, plus a few kibble from Science Diet because he likes something crunchy at night. If he starts gaining weight I will have to cut back a little but 3 oz is only a level 1/3 measuring cup. Doesn't seem like much, even for a 4.5 lb Maltese.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

picosparent...im glad pico enjoys his food.







yay!! 

for our calcium supplement...we use bonemeal. it seems as though they're getting more and more picky! lol. 

we have decided that my mom is not allowed to make the dogs food anymore, so cynthia has been cooking. she made them steak yesterday and they LOVED it. 

tomorrow we're going to try making chicken!! 

quick question: how do you make rice? we're going to do it in a pot, is it 1 cup of rice and 2 cups of water....let it boil and then put the top on and put the flame down?

thanks









OH, and do those "rules" apply for pasta?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 30 2005, 04:09 PM
> *quick question:  how do you make rice?  we're going to do it in a pot, is it 1 cup of rice and 2 cups of water....let it boil and then put the top on and put the flame down?
> 
> thanks
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You don't put pasta until water's boiled. For the rice, let it boil with top on and cook it low for 20 minites.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thanks! i'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Doctor Cathy,

My husband cooks Brown rice because it has more nutrient and fiber than white rice. I make him California rolls with brown rice instead of sushi rice! 

Follow the instructions on the package for water/rice ratios. He boils it, uncovered, for 5 minutes. Then he turns the heat down as low as possible, covers it and lets it simmer for 50 minutes. Turns off the heat and leaves it covered for another 15 minutes. Take off the lid and fluff with a fork.

I took Pico off wheat so he doesn't get pasta but it makes my husband and I feel so good to see Pico clean his plate immediately after I put it down. And when I mix up the recipes, it looks soooo good. Not bland and greasy and pasty looking like the Science Diet l/d. The only hurdle left is to see if he will eat it after it's been frozen......he wouldn't eat the SD canned if it had been previously frozen. I was trying to keep it fresh so froze individual portions, well-wrapped, after opening a can but he wouldn't eat it at all!


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

hi,i have always cooked my elmo's meals,i buy chicken drumsticks and boil them with a little salt till tender i drain and rinse and wait till they r cool and remove the skin and take the meat off,i usually cook a kilo at a time,i put it in the fridge and it keeps well for 5 days of meals,i cut it into small pieces and put it into his bowl,he also has dry food, and tuna about once a week and sometimes i put some frozen mixed vegetables and rice in with the chicken,his teeth r in great condition as i give him lamb leg bones every week and i think the dry food helps too.good luck


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I steam my rice. Always use Basmati. I put the rice in the steamer bowl, cover with 1 hand height (flat) of water and steam for 30 to 35 minutes.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">
I just got in the book "Better Food For Dogs" today in the mail and I love it. There are lots of great tips and recipes. I think you'll find it very helpfull.







</span>


----------

